# Britemax CLEAN MAX pH Balanced Car Shampoo



## Spoony

*The Product​*Britemax CLEAN MAX pH Balanced Car Shampoo Super Concentrated (Supplied by Matt at i4Detailing) 32fl Oz










Information from i4D Website:
•	Polymer Fortified
•	Rapid Sheeting Action
•	Non-Alkaline, ph Balanced
•	Non Toxic, Biodegradable
•	Economical (1- 2oz per 5 gallons)
•	Removes Tough Vehicle Grime
Clean Max is a fortified blend of mild surfactants and cleaners formulated to be a powerful cleaner yet gentle on the paint and the environment. Clean Max was developed to remove the toughest vehicle grime including bugs and tar while maximizing your surface protection.

The special biodegradable formulation is a non-toxic, non-alkaline, ph-balanced, phosphate-free blend fortified with components that suspend dirt particles so they are easily washed away. Formulated with rapid sheeting action, water will sheet safely off the vehicle leaving behind a smooth clean surface with less chance of water spots.

Clean Max protects your paint while you wash and does not harm clear coats or remove any existing wax, sealant or paint protection.

Clean Max is very economical compared to other wash products. This bottle contains enough concentrate to wash your vehicle up to 30 times.

Directions:
Tip bottle to dispense desired amount (1-2oz) into small chamber and pour into the bucket.

Use a stream of water to activate the suds.

Thoroughly soak the entire vehicle to wash off excess loose dirt.

Using a wash mitt wash the vehicle from top to bottom.

Rinse vehicle with water and dry to avoid spotting.

For show quality results follow with BRITEMAX #6S Spray & Shine Detail Spray. Spray a small amount onto the wet surface while drying.

*Price and availability*​Special Offer in January - £7.12 
Product is currently available online only; as such you can't walk in to any shops and buy it off the shelf. Matt may offer collection from his warehouse if you contact him. It is highly available through online methods and set at a highly conmpetetive price.

*Tested On*​VW Golf - Shadow Blue
Product will be tested both through the foam lance and within the wash bucket. Initially through a bucket wash, and then after a period of time the lance will be utilised.
*
Initial Impressions*​Upon opening the product and smelling it, the product smells pleasant and the packaging is god. Especially like the inclusion of the measuring cup part which allows you to accurately measure the desired amount of product. The blurb states 1-2 Fl Oz per 5 gallons. As I'm assuming US Gallons here arouns the 2Fl Oz mark would be ideal for my 20l Bucket - this is around 59ml. This works out at around 46p per wash at my rate - which is a great price. Counting in a foaming session brings it to around £1 per wash I'd say if I was being overly generous. Thats serious value for money to me.

The concentrate itself is a nice consistency, not too running and very slick feeling upon rubbing it between my fingers. Just what a shampoo should be.

My initial impression was that the product was well packaged and the measuring chamber was a great addition, the product looks and smells professional as well as giving a clear purpose of its capabilities.

Next comes the test stage, the car itself it fairly dirty, its had 1 foam in around 2 months after Vics red was applied at dew point conditions, so I expect no protection to be left on the car whatsoever. The following are the before pics:

























As you can see fairly dirty. I am still awaiting my new foam lance after giving mines away to my bro and so initially it will be tested within a bucket wash.

*In the bucket​*I put just over 2fl oz in my wash bucket and foamed up with a jet of water leaving me this:








An excellent sud product, however that is not the only important point to note, I always test the water between my fingers before I use it on my car looking for slickness, and I must say this was excellent, after foaming it up I dipped my hand in and out and rubbed the solution between my thumb and forefinger. The mixture was extremely slick and would provide great lubrication.

The car was then washed using a washmit:

















At this point it must be noted that the washmit glided across the surface with ease. Even with the amount of dirt which was remaining on the surface. The shampoo cut through this with ease, using the two bucket method I would be confident in this shampoo able to provide excellent cleaning power to tackle tough grime and dirt.

I carried on with the rest of the car, and then rinsed it off to assess if there was any LSP or dirt left on the car:
























The shampoo had done an excellent job, providing great cleaning power and leaving behind a nice gloss. As there was little to no LSP left on the car this could mainly be attributed to the shampoo.

I continued to dry the car - without the aid of a drying aid to see what was left behind:
















I was REALLY surprised by the shine of the finish once dried. You can see for yourself it left a nice finish which could easily have passed for a recently QD'd car.

*
Overall*​This shampoo is a straight to the point no frills product and does exactly what it says on the tin.
This product provides excellent ease of use, clear instructions on how to use it are provided, and the inclusion of a measuring chamber is fantastic - it allows you to know exactly how much you are using and if you are using the correct amount.
The finish left behind by the shampoo alone also surpassed my expectations and left me rather impressed. I would recommend that anyone tried it. I would give it a 95% rating, as I would find it difficult to improve on, however it would be nice if it came in larger sizes for those who would use it for their business, and provide even greater value for money.

Most definitely this product deserves.....









Thanks to Matt @ i4d









I will update this once I use it through a lance in order to guage how well it performs and also how it affects the LSP.

Here is the cheeky finished pic after the LSP:


----------



## Cullers

*Britemax Clean Max Shampoo - Does it all!*

There is a new kid on the block in terms of shampoo and this kid punches way above its weight. It comes in a sexy and very useful bottle designed to make measuring easy peasey but this is only one little part of the story.

















*The Product:* Britemax Clean Max ph Balanced Car Shampoo from Matt @ i4Detailing

*Price Point:* £7.12 for 32 fl oz (US) 948ml during January then £10.95

*Tested on:* Ford Cougar and Renault Megane Cabriolet

















*Manufacturers 'Blurb'*: Super Concentrated Vehicle Shampoo.


Polymer Fortified
Rapid Sheeting Action
Non-Alkaline, PH Balanced
Non-Toxic, Biodegradable
Economical - only 1-2 oz to 5 gallons
Removes Tough Vehicle Grime

"Clean Max is very economical compared to other wash products. This bottle contains enough concentrate to wash your vehicle up to 30 times for use on autos, motorcycles, trucks ATVs and RVS."

*Instructions:* 
"Tip bottle to dispense desired amount (1-2 oz) into small chamber and pour into the bucket. Use a stream of water to activate the suds. Thoroughly soak the entire vehicle to wash off excess loose dirt. Using a wash mitt or sponge, wash the vehicle from top to bottom rinsing the wash mitt or sponge frequently. Rinse vehicle with water. Dry to avoid spotting."

*Packaging:* 
The brilliant bottle makes measuring a doddle. No more filling caps just tip it so that the small chamber fills to the desired amount and then take off the lid to the smaller chamber and pour it into the bucket. Absolutely easy.Foolproof for all but the most foolish of fools! Plus, the bottle is sturdy. and the caps secure. It looks great too and simply adds to the value of the product inside it. This item will stand out from the normal shampoos in terms of the unique design and its bright purple colour.

*Product & Fragrance:* 
The shampoo is a bright purple in colour and has a lovely smell. Its a kind of bubblegum smell which grows stronger when diluted in the bucket or put through the pressure washer. It has a lovely texture between the fingers, not sticky but smooth and slick - a property which it carries through its working state in the bucket.

















*Cleaning Power:* 
This is where the product comes into its own. The whole of this product sings out for cleaness of use - no messing measuring, not a sticky gel or liquid and when applied it is just as easy and positive.

I initially tried this as a two bucket wash on a friends gold Renault Megane. There was no access to a hose so I just could use a two bucket method and the product worked great. It is beautiful and slick, the lubricity is excellent. Possibly the best I have come across. The mitt slides across the paintwork and maintains a nice sheen of soap. It rinsed easily and the product seemed to easily contain the dirt on the mitt and lose it easily in the rinse bucket.

Rinsing the Megane down left no residues and dried to a lovely finish.

The second task I gave to the product was washing my filthy black Cougar. Here though I wanted to give it a good workout and so decided to try using it with a snowfoam and see how this cleaned pre-two bucket wash.

I forsake my old faithful shampoo and simply added a small amount to Valet Pro Ph Neutral Snow Foam. The first thing I notice was the gorgeous smell which the snowfoam brought out. Even my neighbours commented at it. I let the snowfoam dwell for about 10 minutes and it stayed pretty resolute and only started to break down at around 5 minutes. It definitely took dirt away with it when it started to drift down. Rinsing it off left a semi-clean car ready for the proper wash.


























Using a sheepskin mitt I washed down the car and the mitt glided over the paintwork easier than it had done on the Megane. Its hard to describe quite how slick this product is. Its by no means greasy and defies and easy description. I think the fact that it feels like such a top grade product and smells so nice makes washing the car seem a much nicer experience.

















Rinsing the car, I used the pressure washer and I noticed that the product isn't as stubborn as some soaps which seem to stay in the cracks and crevices for ages but Clean Max doesn't. It certainly evacuated the mirrors much quicker than usual which meant no unsightly soapy trails down the doors.

Drying the car down left a beautiful shine ready for whatever is coming next.










*Ease of use:* 
Clean Max is ease itself to use. From measuring it out to applying it via sponge, mitt or lance, it is a top grade product.

*Finish:* 
When testing a product or using one for a first time, you always expect there to be an Achilles Heel but this product hasn't got one! Seriously! Drying the car down, there were no smears and no watermarks.

*Value:* 
If you use the full 2oz then one bottle will give you a very decent 16 washes. This would mean at the current price, 45 pence per wash but judging by the amount of suds and potency of the diluted product, 2 oz is maybe a little generous. I would think that 2 oz would cover both a snowfoam prewash and the two bucket shampoo wash. Even at full price (£10.95) this still only gives a price per wash of AT MOST 70 pence!

*Conclusions:* 
I absolutely love this product. Without doubt it is my new favourite. It is so unusual to get a product without an apparently flaw but this seems to be high up there. It is innovative, attractive, great value and most importantly, EFFECTIVE. I even think this would make a superb lube for clay when diluted sufficiently. I'd recommend anyone to get a taste of this product, I'm pretty sure you won't be disappointed.

*USER OVERALL RATING: 95%*










Thank you to Matt at i4Detailing for supplying the Britemax Clean Max. If you liked this review and would like to Purchase this please visit.

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/


----------



## Ronnie

*Britemax CLEAN MAX pH Balanced Car Shampoo Super Concentrated*

Well, I got another wee product to test from Mat at www.I4detailing.co.uk
Today I will be testing:

*Britemax CLEAN MAX pH Balanced Car Shampoo Super Concentrated.*

Price: £10.95 
Product code: BX125-32
Size: 32 FL OZ (US)










*From the Internet:*
•	Polymer Fortified
•	Rapid Sheeting Action
•	Non-Alkaline, ph Balanced
•	Non Toxic, Biodegradable
•	Economical (1- 2oz per 5 gallons)
•	Removes Tough Vehicle Grime
Clean Max is a fortified blend of mild surfactants and cleaners formulated to be a powerful cleaner yet gentle on the paint and the environment. Clean Max was developed to remove the toughest vehicle grime including bugs and tar while maximising your surface protection.

The special biodegradable formulation is a non-toxic, non-alkaline, ph-balanced, phosphate-free blend fortified with components that suspend dirt particles so they are easily washed away. Formulated with rapid sheeting action, water will sheet safely off the vehicle leaving behind a smooth clean surface with less chance of water spots.

Clean Max protects your paint while you wash and does not harm clear coats or remove any existing wax, sealant or paint protection.

Clean Max is very economical compared to other wash products. This bottle contains enough concentrate to wash your vehicle up to 30 times.

*Directions: *
Tip bottle to dispense desired amount (1-2oz) into small chamber and pour into the bucket.

Use a stream of water to activate the suds.

Thoroughly soak the entire vehicle to wash off excess loose dirt.

Using a wash mitt wash the vehicle from top to bottom.

Rinse vehicle with water and dry to avoid spotting.

For show quality results follow with BRITEMAX #6S Spray & Shine Detail Spray. Spray a small amount onto the wet surface while drying.

*Packaging:*
The bottle has an integrated measuring section that is very handy for measuring out the required quantity, after all there is only so many suds you can fit into a bucket!!! The labelling is well done. It looks good and is informative. Being concentrated, it also saves space and allows me to keep it on a high shelf away from the kids.

*Product & Fragrance:*
On opening the bottle, there is a really nice smell and I was very tempted to put it into the bath after the test LOL. It smells like a bubble bath and the smell lingered for a while after washing giving the car a nice smell instead of the normal chemical smell from other soaps. I measured the amount out and placed it into my bucket and filled with hot water and the suds really started to over flow. The liquid also smelt very nice and felt very slick when you place your hand in the bucket.

*The Test:*
The car used was a 2003 Mercedes E-Class that had been neglected for a while. It is in need of full correction so it was the perfect mule for this test. The car was rinsed down with high pressure water and then using the 2 bucket method I used the soapy water from the bucket without doing my usual pre-foam from the lance. AKA Old Style!! The water was very soapy and felt that there was a lot of lubricant. 
The soap clung well to the car and foamed up nicely as shown in the pictures below.

*The Pictures:*
All ready to go:









On the car nicely lathered:






















































A pic of the dirt "sliding" off the paintwork:









All sorted and dried:









*My Findings:*
I found the Britemax CLEAN MAX pH Balanced Car Shampoo Super Concentrated to be very, very good. For normal usage the soap when placed in a bucket I feel would be sufficient to wash the car without causing damage without the need for pre soap and rinse from a foam lance. It cleaned the dirt quickly and easily from the car and left a very nice shiny finish to the paint work. The measuring jar also becomes very useful when you work out that it costs only 70p to wash a car which can't be that bad. Compared to other soaps that I use I would highly recommend this product over and above some of the more popular mainstream brands. A good tool to keep in the garage. I also liked the fact that not only did the product smell nice but also made the car smell nice for a good while after.

*Conclusion*
I highly recommend this product. Would I buy it?? Yes! I will definitely will be purchasing more of this and incorporating it into my regular details. Well done Britemax, top product.

*90%*


----------

